# APC usb connection STALLED only on boot



## robot468 (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello.
My system is: 13.0 running on Dell r720xd.
APC ups connected via usb cable.

During boot this device always fail to init:

```
uhub4 numa-domain 0 on uhub2
uhub4: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2512, class 9/0, rev 2.00/b.b3, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub4: MTT enabled
uhub4: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
usb_alloc_device: set address 4 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen0.4: <Unknown > at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <no manufacturer Gadget USB HUB> at usbus0
```

But after boot, if i re-insert the cable, it works ok:

```
ugen0.7: <American Power Conversion Back-UPS CS 650   FW:915.R1 .I USB FW:R1> at usbus0
```

How do I get it to work during boot?


----------

